# Simple altenative : Bottom charging



## KZOR (15/7/16)

When I read the reviews of certain mods one of the complaints about some were that the device has to be charged lying on the side since the charge port was mounted on the bottom of the device.
Walked into a stationary shop few days back and found this little gimmick that I knew would work wonderful to solve that problem.
Now two of my favourite devices can enjoy the comfort of a steel mesh lazyboy.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Useful 3 | Creative 9


----------



## Darrylth (19/7/16)

very clever


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/7/16)

Genius


----------



## Spydro (20/7/16)

Interesting find, but not one I'd ever use. I don't charge any batts in the mods.


----------



## adnaanhitman (14/12/16)

KZOR said:


> When I read the reviews of certain mods one of the complaints about some were that the device has to be charged lying on the side since the charge port was mounted on the bottom of the device.
> Walked into a stationary shop few days back and found this little gimmick that I knew would work wonderful to solve that problem.
> Now two of my favourite devices can enjoy the comfort of a steel mesh lazyboy.
> 
> ...


Well done. Very creative indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

